
Why Won't They Send Me a Tesla to Test Drive? - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2017/10/21/wont-send-tesla-test-drive/
======
funnelsgun
> optimized for low-speeds, not high ones. And for short bursts, not
> continuous vigorous exercise.

This is the issue I have with electric cars. Range is much poorer than ICE
cars when not cruising at 70mph.

Someone took their Model S on the Nurburgring last summer. Other than
overheating and going into limp mode just 5 miles into the 14 mile circuit,
the car used over 30% of its charge. That’s about 45 miles on a full charge.
Even the thirstiest twin Turbo V8s will do somewhere between 100 and 150 miles
to a tank on this track. When I was there in the BMW M2, we used 1/4 of a tank
doing four fast laps.

I can’t believe we’re not able to make electric cars more versatile in this
respect?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
This is apparently part of the reason for german car companies to not get on
board EVs early, since speed on autobahns is a big part of what they consider
a great car to be about.

For me however, it seems somewhat ridiculous. I've always been baffled by
people buying cars with tops speeds that are both illegal (in my jurisdiciton
at least) and dangerous (probably true everywhere) and emphasising that figure
as a sales point.

I believe for any kind of driving I, or the average motorist, will do, the EV
will be better (sportier, more responsive, whatever adjectives car journalists
use to describe high-end cars) EVs will deliver that better.

~~~
dagw
A friend of mine bought an electric car for his wife to use for her commute.
According to the calculations they did beforehand she should have no problem
getting to her office and back on a single charge. Unfortunately non of their
calculations took into account that his wife likes to drive 90 mph.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'd be interested to know if her commute actually took any longer when driving
at the speed limit or below (assuming she stuck with the EV at least for a
while).

It'll be a rare commute which is mostly on empty, fast roads. Generally I find
I catch up with the people going too fast at the next set of lights or traffic
bottleneck, so little seems to have been gained.

